# Is this rare coloring for a Lamancha?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just found this girl for sale on craigslist and I think her coloring is soo cool. This is what the ad said: 3 1/2 months old.
Very Friendly. She will run up to you when she sees you! Comes from good milking lines. 
Multi Colored. Very pretty goat. 
UTD on shots. Debudded. 
Text or email to set up time to see her. 
(Right here it gave their phone number but i took it out)
I respond quickest with text.

What do you think of her? Her price is $175


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a LaMancha with that color. The ears on the dam look a little longer than normal LaMancha ears so maybe there is some Nubian in there somewhere.

She looks like a nice kid, pretty big for 3 1/2 months.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she's beautiful...I would buy her in a flat second lol..even if she is crossed..she is pretty...But Im a wimp for Lamanchas  so I better be reasonable lol...is mom CAE Negative? Ok...now that we have covered the importance of CAE tests...I feel better lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I love her! I would have to have her!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't have even bothered to post here. I would have snatched her right up. That color is gorgeous!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sale pending so far on her)': hopefully it will fall through!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My guess would be dad is a Nubian. That looks like Nubian coloring. She is beautiful though.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my!!! What cool coloring!! I would have just snatched her up no questions ask.. How unique I hope the sale falls through for you...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Im already second in line on that doeling...lol...u can be number three!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Where do I pick her up at? 

She's beautiful I've never seen a lamancha that color I'd guess there's some Nubian in there some were. But that would not stop me from getting that beauty


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Whoa!! Way cool!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just curious, did you end up getting her Lauren....?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool: WOW , she is gorgeous and adorable , I would buy her in a heartbeat


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

First of all, don't fall for it. Find out the important things, don't focus on color. Is she tested for CAE and CL? Very important. I have seen the healthiest goats have those deseases. 

I promise you she is not full Lamancha. Very long ears compared to Lamancha ears.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

DON'T LET PEOPLE SUCK YOU INTO THEIR TRAPS. Not saying that the owner has set up a trap. BUT you need to focus. Don't risk your goats lives to get one who is "pretty". Please. Your current goats trust you, don't blow it for them to get a pretty one.

I just try to make this point to so many people. I know how it is. People lie and it puts other goat's lives at risk.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course you would check to make sure it's healthy and the herd it came from us healthy. I think that goes without saying. 
That would be the first set of questions one would ask IMO
but a good reminder non the less 
The first thing they catches my eye is appearance , if the rest falls into place , then I say go for it !


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I just know that when you buy your first goats, you don't see the importance of it or take it too seriously. That is how you end up with a CAE/CL goat. 

And sometimes, even if you do ask, people will lie to you. 

I will never buy a goat without seeing papers. You just never know. What is horrible is when you end up with an AWESOME goat, and later on found out it's positive.


----------

